#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Bomb in Market Davao, 10+ killed

## forreachingme

The south is heating up, that the city of the El Presidente, there are serious troop moves in Sulu and Abu Sayaf area...

At least 10 killed as blast rocks night market in Davao City - CNN Philippines

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Yep, heating up. First reports from witnesses said it might have been an LPG tank explosion. Subsequent reports point conclusively to an IED of some type.

Could be Aby Sayaf, who are under heavy pressure, or could be anti-drug campaign. My money right now is on ASG.


Body count is now over 20 dead and rising.

----------


## HermantheGerman

Guess you're right. ASG has claimed responsibility. The Catholic Philippines should give up their land and give independency to the "Sword Fighters". 
This is the only way Peace can come to the region ! Sound familiar ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> The group is a radical offshoot of a Muslim separatist insurgency that has claimed more than 120,000 lives in the south of the mainly Catholic Philippines since the 1970s.
> It was established in the 1990s with funds from a relative of former Al-Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden.
> Several Abu Sayyaf units have pledged allegiance to the Islamic State group that holds vast swathes of Iraq and Syria but analysts say they are more interested in funding than ideology.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^ASG claimed responsibility, then later denied it.

And that article ^ , I'm guessing from Wiki, is widely believed but is in fact almost totally inaccurate.

----------


## misskit

AUTHORITIES have arrested four suspects in the September 2 bombing of a night market in Davao City that killed 15 people and wounded 69 others – one of the worst terror attacks in recent years in President Rodrigo Duterte’s home city.

Defense Secretary Delfin Lorenzana, Armed Forces Chief of Staff Gen. Ricardo Visaya and Army commander Lt. Gen. Eduardo Año presented TJ Tagadaya Macabalang, Wendel Apostol Facturan and Musali Mustapha, all members of the Maute group, to journalists in Camp Aguinaldo.

They were described as “students” of slain Malaysian terrorist Zulkifli Bin Hir alias Marwan who was killed by police in Mamasapano, Maguindanao in January 2015, in an anti-terrorist operation that resulted in the deaths of 44 police commandos.

While other suspects remain at large, Lorenzana said he considered the case “closed.”

The three were arrested on October 4 after supposedly trying to evade a checkpoint by the AFP and the Philippine National Police (PNP).

Found in their possession were several improvised explosives, a submachine gun, a .45 caliber pistol, a motorcycle without a license plate, and mobile phones that contained videos and photos of the Davao bombing.

Blast suspects nabbed - The Manila Times Online

----------

